# How To Inject Testosterone



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2011)

*How To Inject Testosterone*

okay, yes this kid in the video looks like he is 14 years old, but this is actually a great beginner video on injecting test in the quad, or any area for that matter.






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2011)

^ Appears to be a woman.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 4, 2011)

FtM = female to male, so it's definitely a woman... err sorta


explosions in the sky is an odd music choice though lol


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> *How To Inject Testosterone *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats a girl bud


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

This is actually one of the best quad injection videos I've seen. I think this should be made a sticky or included in one of the stickies here. Its doesn't matter if that was a girl, or boy, or girl turning into a boy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 5, 2011)

good video


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 5, 2011)

no bs...this is what i used to make sure i did my first quad inj correctly


----------



## banker23 (Nov 5, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> no bs...this is what i used to make sure i did my first quad inj correctly


 
I didn't use this one but Youtube has been a great instructional area for both my glute injection and for the whole hcg process and injection. I was pausing it after every step so I could keep up.


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 5, 2011)

Good video....Strange little dude, i mean chick, i mean person, but good video nonetheless.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 5, 2011)

this site is full of shemales wtf


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 5, 2011)

J.thom said:


> this site is full of shemales wtf



You bring up a very good point.  It does seem that way lately, and it's getting weird.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 5, 2011)

J.thom said:


> this site is full of shemales wtf




hahaha I had a good laugh.


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Good video.


----------



## shearerr (Nov 5, 2011)

Good video, I like especially music


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 5, 2011)

He actually has a video journal on youtube on his transformation


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 5, 2011)

so it is a girl going boy thats fucking weird why the fuck is the world this way  now this is test abuse, but good video i go slow to but really like the air bubble for conservation ill be utilizing that wish i would have known sooner i also learned from utube but not htis


----------



## mp340 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats prolly why its a decent video... Damn women pay attention to everything - thats going to be on annoying dude! LOL


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 5, 2011)

I vote make it a Sticky!


----------



## james-27 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have seen this video before. Thats is a women trying to transform herself into a man. One of her other vids she talks about getting her breast tissue remover. That is prescription testosterone by the way.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 5, 2011)

shearerr said:


> Good video, I like especially music


 

six days at the bottom of the ocean, by Explosions in the Sky


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 5, 2011)

mp340 said:


> Thats prolly why its a decent video... Damn women pay attention to everything - thats going to be on annoying dude! LOL


 lol


----------



## vannesb (Nov 6, 2011)

cool vid, whatever he/she VERY YOUNG!  Still it is a nice learning tool


----------



## SFW (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont see Lysol in her videos and i dont hear Korn playing.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 6, 2011)

F to M.....fucking annoying these fuckers get gear handed to them because they wanna be a man. Yet MEN who have low testosterone have more of a hard time getting gear


----------



## hypno (Nov 6, 2011)

14 y/o looking dude (chick). He/She says he is in med school. I went to med school for a short time and never saw anyone that "looked" that young. He is either older than he looks or he is a chick. Either way spot on and nothing overlooked. Great vid and great post thank you!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> F to M.....fucking annoying these fuckers get gear handed to them because they wanna be a man. Yet MEN who have low testosterone have more of a hard time getting gear



yup, that pisses me off.


----------



## TGB1987 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good Video.  I watched this a while back and thought it was a good instructional.  Great idea posting this Prince.  It would be nice to incorporate this into the How to inject sticky.


----------



## owwwch (Nov 6, 2011)

J.thom said:


> this site is full of shemales wtf


 

this is the year of the man and everyones jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## owwwch (Nov 6, 2011)

just got to thinking about it. he/she said to inject air? am i understanding this correctly? i thought air is bad (im new to this though.. like first cycle new)? so does this apply for the rear too?


----------



## psyxxx (Nov 8, 2011)

@ Original Post -


Great video, very informative.

Kinda.......uncomfortable thinking about what other "enhancements" this Shemale needs?


----------



## ASU87 (Nov 9, 2011)

owwwch said:


> just got to thinking about it. he/she said to inject air? am i understanding this correctly? i thought air is bad (im new to this though.. like first cycle new)? so does this apply for the rear too?



As i understand it, air is only bad (potentially deadly) into a vein.  

That is why it is important to aspirate (pull back on the plunger) just before injecting when injecting intra-muscular.  No blood when you aspirate means you are in the muscle, not a vein.  

I have only done it once (i am on TRT) and i learned by watching this vid.  I actually pulled a small air bubble when i aspirated, then i pressed that sucker down.

By the way, done let the REP i have worry you, shit happens around here.  but maybe others can comment as to the accuracy of what i am saying, and possibly give some reps if I am on point?


----------



## mlc308 (Nov 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> *How To Inject Testosterone   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The only real problem I see is that in the video it says to draw up the amount you need (in air) into the syringe first and then to basically inject that into the vial.  First and foremost, air is not sterile and yes you can get a nasty infection from doing that.  Second, you have now contaminated your vial and then nasty things can grow.  Aside from that, good video.  And for those of you who decide to say I'm wrong.  Go talk to a nurse or doctor.


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

good info about putting air in vial most do not think about that!


----------



## Pahlevan (Dec 18, 2011)

I learned a long time ago to stay away from leg injections. They hurt like a mofo!! lol. I like Glutes and delts the best.


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 19, 2011)

dam this is alot of steps,  I think I would just ask one of my paramedic friends to do it for me.


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

good video


----------



## bigreddave (Dec 28, 2011)

Just about everytime I inject in my glutes I bleed massive amounts of blood, it sucks cuz I feel like its a waste of good gear whats up with that


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 29, 2011)

so how do u avoid creating negative pressure inside the vial without injecting air in prior to drawing up the test?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 29, 2011)

mlc308 said:


> First and foremost, air is not sterile and yes you can get a nasty infection from doing that.  Second, you have now contaminated your vial and then nasty things can grow.  Aside from that, good video.  And for those of you who decide to say I'm wrong.  Go talk to a nurse or doctor.



Here is some good info about what you stated. IMHO, it should always be common practice to use a separate needle to draw up the medications. 

http://www.cdc.gov/injectionsafety/providers/provider_faqs_med-prep.html


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 29, 2011)

If she is a med student where does she get money to get a sex change.  And why do doc's hand that shit out so easy.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Dec 30, 2011)

What is wrong with people these days. They are mental f**k UPS. Stay the gender you were born.


----------



## rayb (Jan 2, 2012)

Good info. for a sticky.  Working my way to 50 posts.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2012)

This video was great for me. My buddy pinns me and we watched this thing like four times before doing it. 
Only thing I am unsure about is:
When we aspirate the needle moves a smidgen up, then we generally push the old girl back down and also sometimes while injecting the needle moves a litle up or a little deeper in (not sure if others are having that issue). Perhaps we have bad nerves, regardless there is movement.
Not really a concern for me, my gear is smooth as hell and everything is fairly painless. I am worried about the possibility of those small fluctuations in depth hitting a vein and then injecting into the vein? Or is that unlikely?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> When we aspirate the needle moves a smidgen up, then we generally push the old girl back down and also sometimes while injecting the needle moves a litle up or a little deeper in.
> I am worried about the possibility of those small fluctuations in depth hitting a vein and then injecting into the vein?



Same here bro, I injected yesterday and the needle was moving up and down, when I aspirated and while injecting. I guess I got panic attack in the middle of it. Almost 0 pain today.

But I'm interested about your question as well.


----------



## thaigleshmk (Jan 15, 2012)

Quick question, is it really necessary to use a different needle to draw blood? 

Can't I just use the same needle to draw and pin? 

Thanks.


----------



## boxxer (Jan 16, 2012)

Great video, regardless of boy or girl... Thats how I pin in thigh..


----------



## fojokin (Jan 17, 2012)

So the air bubble help's push the test out of the needle? before I inject I make sure there is some in the syringe and even push a little out to ensure that its in the needle... is that wrong? Have I not been getting my full doses? I usually only inject .10 of Primo and Im def going to be upping the doses next week. Also the video said not to rub the injections site x amount of seconds after you inject. Is there anyway I can cut down on the swelling or bruising that occurs? Ive tried ice pack but hasn't really helped. Leg's day I just know Im going to hurt or long ass drives in the car. Any advice would help, thank you.


----------



## fojokin (Jan 22, 2012)

fojokin said:


> So the air bubble help's push the test out of the needle? before I inject I make sure there is some in the syringe and even push a little out to ensure that its in the needle... is that wrong? Have I not been getting my full doses? I usually only inject .10 of Primo and Im def going to be upping the doses next week. Also the video said not to rub the injections site x amount of seconds after you inject. Is there anyway I can cut down on the swelling or bruising that occurs? Ive tried ice pack but hasn't really helped. Leg's day I just know Im going to hurt or long ass drives in the car. Any advice would help, thank you.



Anybody... anybody... little help...little help. Thanks.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 23, 2012)

fojokin said:


> So the air bubble help's push the test out of the needle? before I inject I make sure there is some in the syringe and even push a little out to ensure that its in the needle... is that wrong? Have I not been getting my full doses? I usually only inject .10 of Primo and Im def going to be upping the doses next week. Also the video said not to rub the injections site x amount of seconds after you inject. Is there anyway I can cut down on the swelling or bruising that occurs? Ive tried ice pack but hasn't really helped. Leg's day I just know Im going to hurt or long ass drives in the car. Any advice would help, thank you.



Flick the syringe with your fingers to pop bubbles, there should NOT be any in the syringe.
Bruising? :S Make sure all is sterile, wipe vial with alcohol swab before breaking it, wipe the top of the multidose vial before drawing and wipe the injection site in circular motion (shown in the vid).
Aspirate and inject very slowly, I take about 45 secs for 1 ml. I than leave the needle in for 15 secs, than pull it out and than just apply pressure with pad on that site (no alcohol).
Don't move the needle up/down/sides when inside, that also increases the pain next days.
I got swell last week, this helped me: I showered 2-3 times a day that place that is swollen with hot water for a few mins and massaged it lightly, it really lessened the pain and reduced swelling.


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

If I inject in the bottom (ass), is it better than delts? A lot of people say they become more muscular like inject in delts.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

jason-strip said:


> If I inject in the bottom (ass), is it better than delts? A lot of people say they become more muscular like inject in delts.



All personal preference, and it also depends on how much you are injecting. Some muscles can take a larger injection than others.


----------



## fstasfq (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## the_anapolack (Jan 30, 2012)

lately i been backloading into a 29g and injecting that....well.....theoretically of course since we are role-playing


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

Youtube sometimes not work,i think it's better to put some photoes here.


----------



## 570junior (Feb 7, 2012)

Good video


----------



## mh48500 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great video! I have been wanting to rotate quads into my injections istes, and now I will!


----------



## adambomb (Mar 7, 2012)

very very good tutorial.


----------



## 12mbl (May 4, 2012)

Great tutorial. Just brushing up on my inject knowledge. its been awhile. last time i was in afghanistan I used anything from 18g-25g basically whatever my medic buddies had on hand. never got an infection even in that dirty ass place. maybe i was just lucky. Anyhow great thread for beginners or people who haven't pinned in awhile. thanks


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jul 3, 2012)

Great video!!


----------



## Faymus (Jul 13, 2012)

Mr.BTB said:


> F to M.....fucking annoying these fuckers get gear handed to them because they wanna be a man. Yet MEN who have low testosterone have more of a hard time getting gear



Here is what I dont get... You cant get gyno surgery covered by insurance, yet you can get test prescribed to you to become a man and have insurance cover that? That's for a transformation CLEARLY. That and then there are those who have VERY low test who have dicks of a doctor who still won't prescribe them test even though their test is clearly low.

Maybe I am wrong, maybe test for gender transformation it is not covered by insurance. I wouldn't know though.


----------



## dinoramada (Sep 5, 2012)

dude. justin beiber is gonna get huuuuuge!!!


----------



## dinoramada (Sep 5, 2012)

grotto72 said:


> so how do u avoid creating negative pressure inside the vial without injecting air in prior to drawing up the test?




you need to go to one of the sponsers and buy a vial of sterile air homie.


----------



## robono (Jan 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> ^ Appears to be a woman.


Jmaes  Belushi...awsome!!


----------



## ngbr05 (Feb 21, 2013)

solid vid..just what i needed before my first quad pin


----------



## TimeToBulk (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the vid...


----------



## eXistence (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmm never knew you weren't suppose to massage it in. Maybe thats why I have a huge fucking knot on my left glute. Used a damn foam roller to massage it in the other day. I am a dumbass. Hell i've always rubbed it in. First time and prob last time using the roller though.


----------



## John3brav0 (Mar 22, 2013)

good info


----------



## s2h (Mar 23, 2013)

eXistence said:


> Hmm never knew you weren't suppose to massage it in. Maybe thats why I have a huge fucking knot on my left glute. Used a damn foam roller to massage it in the other day. I am a dumbass. Hell i've always rubbed it in. First time and prob last time using the roller though.



dont roll it..if you have a sterile abscess it could lead to bigger issues rubbing or rolling it..just apply heat and motrin..


----------



## ReadyFW (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice vid


----------



## AugustWest (May 8, 2013)

I only pjn my quads. I cant reach around to reach my glute. well i can but its a major strain and uncomfortable. i am still shaky when i do it so the needle moves up and down a lil bit while inside. i mean its basically impossible to hold the needle completely still. dont overthink it, just do it

sterilize > draw > alcohol swab > aspirate > inject slowly > withdraw slowly

i spend more time locating an actual site, making sure im in muscle not between, than actually doing it lol


----------



## AfrinAddict (May 25, 2013)

I dont think the video appears to be a woman.  I have seen a lot of guys inject in their ass cheeks too.


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 17, 2013)

Very informative nonethless...very useful info!


----------



## codygrizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Great vid. I use to inject my quads as shown (but not the outter always the middle I will be moving that site now) but a few folks had informed me..one a RN/BSN..that the quad held more bacteria and to use the delt. I prefer the quad as its a larger muscle so I personally seem to have got less pain with it. Plus its easier for me to pin than my delt making sure I get the right angle. Glutes..not happening by myself. I also didnt know about the no rubbing. I had always done that and will stop. Also the air bubble to get all the test out, never would ave thought of that. And as said the air bubble you worry about in veins not in the muscle which is why you asperate. Plus I am sure injestick Test into a vein is just a big way to have a crappy day!!


----------



## louvalle1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is this considered an aseptic draw?


----------



## bobaflexx (Nov 26, 2013)

im glad i watched this.  Im lucky enough to have a room mate who is a nurse


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 7, 2013)

great vid for first ever quad injection!


----------



## 13bret (Dec 8, 2013)

Was that Beiber? Soon as I saw the person was a child I stopped watching.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## dent42 (Dec 8, 2013)

Isn't that kind of high or more to the front? When I go there it seems to be worse on the pain and swelling, sometimes to the point of walking funny for a few days.  I go a little more to the back, and have less discomfort.  Unless I'm just doing it all wrong..


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 3, 2014)

SwoleZilla said:


> no bs...this is what i used to make sure i did my first quad inj correctly



yup, me too


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

steer clear of shoulders for me ..


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

haha the discussion is hilarious


----------



## Smokedoa (Jun 9, 2014)

Why the quad?? Does it make a difference what muscle??


----------



## The-Doctor (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't know if someone has mentioned this before or not but not everybody can pin quads. 

For example I can't. I can pin anywhere but as soon as I pin my quads it swole up like a balloon and it hurts really bad. I've done it with up to 1.5" needle at 14% and it still happens. Anywhere on my leg I pin I'm fucked. But I can do chest, delt, lats, bi, tri, and not a single issue. Same dosage, same oil, same everything (except the needles of course ).


----------



## Drewp911 (Aug 16, 2014)

good video, thanks. Finally made the decision to aas,  was nervous about the process of injecting but this helps, still looking to reputable gear, but this eases my stress about injecting.


----------



## jeremy1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm new here where


----------



## MrEddy (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't get the air part either.


----------



## Conceal30 (Nov 26, 2014)

mp340 said:


> Thats prolly why its a decent video... Damn women pay attention to everything - thats going to be on annoying dude! LOL



i cried laughing....absolutely hysterical!


----------



## BigJLocke (Aug 12, 2015)

So directly into your balls right? Lol


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 7, 2015)

great video,thanks a lot


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 17, 2015)

good vid!


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 26, 2017)

Good info here!!


----------



## MattyO15 (Apr 13, 2018)

Following years of people saying that there is no way I could order anabolics over the internet, I thought now was a good time to shut some of these greedy boys up once and for all. And so, just a couple weeks ago I ordered from the Phamacomstore.ws, and it's everything that many people throughout  the Internet have made such a deliberate effort in sharing the good news that PHARMACOMSTORE.ws is, above and beyond the rest of those trying to provide a poduct that brings to people whom use it correctly, a sense of general well-being, with energy from childhood


----------



## MattyO15 (Apr 13, 2018)

Following years of people saying that there is no way I could order anabolics over the internet, I thought now was a good time to shut some of these greedy boys up once and for all. 

And so, just a couple weeks ago I ordered from the Phamacomstore.ws, and it's everything that many people throughout the Internet have made such a deliberate effort in sharing the good news that PHARMACOMSTORE.ws is, above and beyond the rest of those trying to provide a poduct that brings to people whom use it correctly, a sense of general well-being, with energy on a level close to those highschool days some 20 years ago. 

Meanwhile, I have chosen to administer my Testosterone Enanthate 300 into my outer-mid region of both quadriceps. The reason for that is due to my doctor telling me that, so long as you extend each hand up and also down the length of the quadricep, in the untouched middle of the 2 hands on opposite direction, what is left is an area on the most outer third of the quadricep where the injection may be given.

Also, I would be remissed at my not thanking pharmacomstore.ws for providing me a Testosterone and Deca product  that has worked more quickly than the one's I've taken since 1997. Without these 2 products I would have missed out my chance to rehab my back like a man possessed. 

And for those whom may just be starting to find the game they want to play, I would suggest 1st taking a 150 cc shot of Testosterone at a pace of 1 shot of 1cc every 4-5 days. So, her it is Thursday, and because of that, following Friday's .5 CC (150mg) your next date to be given the injection will be Monday at. 5 CC (150 mg). And there will be the schedule for however long you wish to continue or as time will allow. 

In closing, my shoulder, inner elbow, and left cheek bone have all been an issue, nothing more, however, that soon became a thing of the past when these real, laboratory tested anabolics started to arrive on the Internet. In the many times I suffered a major injury, it was hard work that brought me back to Division I baseball on a scholarship. I can only imagine how frightening it would have been for the pitchers we faced that record setting postseason in 2013. 

Alright then, here's to pushing yourselves to the limit 4-5 hours a day this summer in order to catch a scouts eye. 

Most Respectfully, 

Matt O'Neil


----------



## Freak66 (Apr 28, 2020)

always the glutes for me


----------

